# Sweet Gladesmen Poling Platform



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats what I would like to have on my Gheenoe...I wonder if you have to be under 150lbs to be on it? Thats the only design I have seen that looks like it wont interfere with the tiller steering...and also that looks good too.

PG


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

Ahhh, another ECC creation for others to follow ;D
( Having fun here)


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> Ahhh, another ECC creation for others to follow ;D
> ( Having fun here)


When do the umbrellas come with the lostmen?

not because its a wet boat jsut because the owner of the comany makes you run to whale tail and back and 20mph winds?


----------



## Funhog (Jan 12, 2007)

Why can't I see the pic?


----------



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)

I cant see it either


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

no picture here too... :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I can see it. Not sure why you guys are getting blocked. Here is a link to the pic. Same one that is up above.

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o96/fishound/DSCF0110.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Tanner stole the picture to put it on his poling platform.....lol.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Can see it fine..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I can see it. Not sure why you guys are getting blocked. Here is a link to the pic. Same one that is up above.
> 
> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o96/fishound/DSCF0110.jpg


Sorry, the page you requested was not found

Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a page on Photobucket, try visiting the home page. Also, you may find what you are looking for using the search below.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow has this turned into a fiasco. I have no clue why you guys are unable to get to this. Here is a link to all of the photos.

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o96/fishound/?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Ahh.. it's gone now after I click refresh... so the picture was in my cache.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet! ;D 

I likr that lodge style skiff... that's getting skinny!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice work ECC! [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Good work Kevin


----------

